# Anybody Driving to the UK/Ireland in the next few days??



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey everybody,

So as you can imagine that dammed Volcano is causing havoc and my family are stuck here and need to be back at work asap. 

so if anybody is driving back to Ireland/UK my bro and his better half would be more than willing to share the costs of the trip.....

thanks

Thomas

914281953


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> So as you can imagine that dammed Volcano is causing havoc and my family are stuck here and need to be back at work asap.
> 
> ...


Thomas, you have a PM.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Catx said:


> Thomas, you have a PM.


Thank you Catx,

I have called her, but no answer, but we´ll keep trying. Galway would be perfect as they need to go to Mayo

Thanks agian


----------



## Whitsy (Apr 19, 2010)

*Transport to UK*

Hi All.
We have a transit van (seats five with plenty of room for luggage) plus a car that we need to get back to the UK. If anyone out there is in deperate need of transport give us a call to discuss.
Thanks
Mar or Diane
Tel: 967 243 722 or 07876 783 800


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Our in laws are here with us and are supposed to fly on Friday - need to get back for work so if they get stuck we may be in touch!


----------



## Whitsy (Apr 19, 2010)

*lift to the UK*



notlongnow said:


> Our in laws are here with us and are supposed to fly on Friday - need to get back for work so if they get stuck we may be in touch!


We are heading out today, leaving Loule service sation at 3pm we are booked onto the ferry to Dover at 11.30pm tomorrow night. It looks like we have all the seats filled, but if you telephone ot text us your number will call you if there is any change.
Many Thanks and Best of Luck..at least the sun is out
Diane and Mark


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Whitsy said:


> We are heading out today, leaving Loule service sation at 3pm we are booked onto the ferry to Dover at 11.30pm tomorrow night. It looks like we have all the seats filled, but if you telephone ot text us your number will call you if there is any change.
> Many Thanks and Best of Luck..at least the sun is out
> Diane and Mark


Good luck with the Trip Mark, thanks for the offer of help, my brother left this morning on a bus from Albufeira to Le Harve.


----------

